# MSN Messenger Webcam Black Screen



## bluestripe (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello

i am using MSN Messenger vers 7.0 i have a logitech quickcam.

i can view other peoples cams fine but when i try to send my own all there is, is a black screen the cam is working fine as when i load the photo software that cam with it i can take pics and the picture quality is perfect.
I am using windows ME i have downlaoded all new updates and directx9 i am also using zone alarm i have tryed turning off zonealarm and all other software when trying to send cam but the screen is still black.
The cam also works fine on all other pcs i have tryed it on and it can be viewed by others fine.
anyone help ?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome to TSG! 

After doing some reading, this seems to happen to many people with Logitech web cams.

A few suggestions were:

Check to see if you selected the correct camera source in MSN Messenger.

Making sure the other user is using the same version of MSN Messenger as you.

Or it's possible you'll need to revert to an older version of Messenger.

Make sure you have the latest updated drivers for your camera.


----------



## bluestripe (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey thanks very much for the quick reply 

i have checked with my contacts that are using the same vers and we are, i went to the logitech website and downloaded the newer drivers for it and its still the same,

to be honest now im completely lost to why its not working.

its still crystal clear to take pics with and make videos it just wont stream to people over messenger which is quite annoying.

im using it on a older pc i have, hence using Windows ME, but its works perfect on a new XP machine, the problem is i dont have much access to it why im using the older one.

Anymore advice would be really appreciated cheers.


----------

